# Narrow fit boots/brands



## lachyzee

Hey all,

I did a search for this but the most recent threads seem to be about 2 years old.

I am after some narrow fit snowboarding boots. This will be my first ever boot upgrade from my original pair of Rides.

My foot is measured at an 11 B or C size. I wear 11.5 Nikes, and 10.5s or 11s in most other things. I also have narrow heels. 6", 180 pounds-ish.

Some specific things about me:

-10% park, 90% all mountain at the moment (I'd say I am probably looking for something mid-to high flex based on this and my weight? Not too sure). Living in Aus, though, the snow is often crap and I spend a lot of time on the sides of groomers doing little tricks and butters.
-To be paired with Rome 390 Boss bindings, Never Summer Proto board.

What I am looking for:

-A narrow fit, as stated
-A system to prevent heal lift (J bars or other inserts) - this is something that plagues me with my narrow heals
-BoA (prefer dual) or other effective speed lace system
-Heat moldable liner - seems like this is also a good thing to have for my situation

It seems that my desire for the above features will put me into the upper echelons of what the manufacturers are offering. I don't mind spending a bit of cash as I am hoping these will last me for some time.

I have emailed a few websites with this same query and they recommended, in no particular order

-Salomon, e.g. f22, f20 and the updated models
-K2, e.g. Thraxis (too expensive)
-DC and Nike Boots in general for their narrowness
-Burton Driver X

And so I was wondering if people have any recommendations for brands that run narrow in general, or boots that are narrow and fit the above criteria.

I should state that I fully intend to go and try everything that I am recommended on and am not trying to purchase based on online recommendations, I am just trying to narrow it down to 3-4 options. I live in Australia and am coming to the CO this Jan, so I will be trying/buying in CA or CO then.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Extremo

I have narrow feet (specifically ankles) and had been riding several models of Vans boots for the last 5+ years in a half size smaller than I should have just to reduce the space. I found it to be a good solution. 

Last year I bought a pair of Celsius Cirrus and they fit my narrow foot extremely well and in the size I actually take. They have insertable j-bars for ankle lock, which I haven't yet put in (I haven't needed them, and plan on seeing how much the liner packs out before I need them). The speed lace system is excellent. And they're med stiffness boot that handle steeps and park equally well.


----------



## hktrdr

Extremo said:


> I have narrow feet (specifically ankles) and had been riding several models of Vans boots for the last 5+ years in a half size smaller than I should have just to reduce the space. I found it to be a good solution.
> 
> Last year I bought a pair of Celsius Cirrus and they fit my narrow foot extremely well and in the size I actually take. They have insertable j-bars for ankle lock, which I haven't yet put in (I haven't needed them, and plan on seeing how much the liner packs out before I need them). The speed lace system is excellent. And they're med stiffness boot that handle steeps and park equally well.


+1 on Vans. I also have narrow feet. Combined with my low instep I used to have a quite lot of heel lift issues. Had a pair of ancient Salomons that were the first boots that really worked for me.
Now rocking Vans Fargo which have been really good for me. Only one Boa, but pretty good tweakability with the internal harness and the velcro powerstrap. Medium 'go everywhere' flex. Only issue is that they are really bulky on the outside. And I wish they had an articulating cuff - got 1.5 seasons (100+ days) on my second pair and they have started to soften up considerably.
Trying to figure out what to get next now that Vans has discontinued the Fargo. Might give the Cirro a try if it fits similar to the Fargo.


----------



## Rookie09

Maybe check out Nike boots. I know they have a narrow fit for shoes. I haven't used their boots so I can't claim anything for sure but it might be something to look into. They make some really stuff from what I've heard.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

Check out the Nike DK and the ZF1. Like the dude above me stated, Nikes generally have a narrower footbed than some other brands.


----------



## smerdyakov

You might also want to check out Nitro Select TLS boots. They are pretty stiff (and include a tongue stiffener), even though they have an articulated ankle. They are also a reduced footprint boot with a fused liner Nitro gear also has a two-year warranty. I have narrow ankles and a wider forefoot and my Nitros are a bit tight around my forefoot. They also have pretty decent cushioning and the TLS speed lace works well. Though I'm not a fan of the liner lacing system. 

I don't have any idea how the other models fit.


----------



## Triple8Sol

If you don't mind traditional laces, Nike has some great boots for narrow feet. The Salomon F boot series has always been that way too, and they have speedlaces.

In general, brands like K2, Vans, 32 are wider so you should prob avoid those.


----------



## sangsters

I have always had heel lift issues. I am riding the Nitro Team boots. Ankle has stayed locked in no matter what.

Didn't have much time in them last year so can't speak to pack-out but so far so good.


----------



## lonerider

*Nitro*

Nitro are by far the best boots for my ultra-narrow heels and skinny ankles.

I've previous tried Burton (Shaun White, Ion, Driver), 32 (TmTwo... and whatever was stiff than that), DCshoes (Radians, Judge Double Boa), Vans (three pairs, I forgot the model names), Ride boots, Salomon (Dialogue, Synapse, Malamute, F20, F22) - ALL of those were too wide in the ankle for me (I would get heel-lift unless I over-tightened the laces) - with Salomon and Ride being the least worst.

With the Nitro Team TLS and now the Nitro Select TLS, I finally could tighten the upper laces just "snug" tight and have my heel locked in. I can leave the lower laces loose and not crush/numb my toes.

Anyone who is cranking down on their laces has a less than ideally fitting boots... they just don't realize it yet.


----------



## smerdyakov

I've found that Salomon boots, at least the F4.0 boots, are not as narrow as the used to be. Perhaps, I added J-Bars they would fit right.

I've been told that Ride boots, specifically the RFL boots are good for narrow ankles and wider feet. They were comfortable when I tried them on and seemed to fit well, but I didn't ride them on the mountain, which could have been a whole different story.


----------



## Extremo

Triple8Sol said:


> If you don't mind traditional laces, Nike has some great boots for narrow feet. The Salomon F boot series has always been that way too, and they have speedlaces.
> 
> In general, brands like K2, Vans, 32 are wider so you should prob avoid those.


Vans are far from wider. They were my go to time and again for narrow boots. BFB, Cirro, and the Andreas. Like I said above, good for narrow ankles.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Extremo said:


> Vans are far from wider. They were my go to time and again for narrow boots. BFB, Cirro, and the Andreas. Like I said above, good for narrow ankles.


If you say so. I've had a new pair of boots every season for the past 6 years. Every pre-season I go to 3-4 local shops and try on everything in the medium and stiff categories. Brand new models/brands, old models (just in case anything changed) and in +/- 1/2 sizes. I'm referring to width of the toebox though, not the heel.


----------



## lonerider

Triple8Sol said:


> If you say so. I've had a new pair of boots every season for the past 6 years. Every pre-season I go to 3-4 local shops and try on everything in the medium and stiff categories. Brand new models/brands, old models (just in case anything changed) and in +/- 1/2 sizes. I'm referring to width of the toebox though, not the heel.


No, Vans are only "average" width in the heel (not wide... but not really narrow either). I also try a lot of boots/brands each year. A couple of shops guys keep recommending Vans to me as being narrow... but I never found the Vans to be that good. Either none of them actually have narrow feet, or they just aren't aware of Nitro boots (or both).


----------



## jello24

Anyone know if Salomon F3.0 or F2.0 are made for narrow feet? People here are recommending Salomons so I'm thinking of going to them next..

I'm coming from a Nike ZF1 that I've used for 2 seasons and I'm starting to make deeper toe turns that are starting to lift my heels pretty badly. Problem for me is one foot is a half size bigger than the other, so whatever boot I get one foot will not fit for sure.


----------



## lachyzee

Cheers for the replies in this thread, a lot of good suggestions to check out when I arrive in the US.


----------



## Soggysnow

So 2014, been waiting a YEAR to try the new Supreme (now called Moxie)
Salomon seriously need to fix their sizing, not only can you not go by the sizes, the cm seem to be out of whack.
I am a 37eu 6US in regular shoes 22.9cm I was in a size FOUR boot and only just touching the ends. JUST.

I need a 3 which would be perfect but they dont make a 3 because its a ridiculously small number and would probably confuse customers further. 
Aside from that the heel lock is great and people who have larger feet rejoice.
As for me, Ill be stuck in my boots that aren't quite right after trying many brands and doctoring what I have


Booooo so dissappointed on what should have been a perfect union 
-girl with small narrow feet and not much in the way of an Achilles....


----------



## SD Broncos

I am writing this post because I have impossibly narrow 11.5 feet. I hope this post helps someone else in a similar situation. 

I just purchased Salomon Malamute 2016 boots. I took them to Steamboat, CO and boarded 5 out of 6 days. These boots are awesome for someone with narrow feet!! There are three ways to tighten the boot. 
1. Tighten the inside booty
2. Heal lock strap over the booty
3. Tighten the outside boot. 

After you play with the system a little bit, you can get the boots fantastically tight. It's like having cushioned vice grips around your feet!!! 

The responsiveness is spectacular and the boots are well worth the expensive price tag. 

I hope this helps someone else!!


----------

